# Finally



## CharlieD

Yesterday my son Finally got engaged. After living together for more than 2 years he asked his girlfriend to marry him. I am overjoyed. Can't wait for grandchildren. How do I add a big smile here from a phone?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

Congratulations, Charlie!


----------



## CWS4322

Congratulations! Wonderful that more people will be part of your family. I don't know if I said that right, but it is great that your family will be expanding, rather than shrinking. Malzatov (misspelt---you know what I mean). Can't wait for the recipes of what will be on the menu for the wedding dinner!


----------



## buckytom

Congratulations Papa Chuck! Soon to be Dedushka Chuck. May G_d bless you with many grandchildren to love and adore.

Mazel tov.


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats to you and your son and soon to be daughter in law!


----------



## Andy M.

Congratulations Charlie.


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you, thank you everybody.

As far as the menu, he found himself a princess, her father is doing ok, so I am sure it's going to be in some fancy restaurant. 
Nobody is going to ask for my opinion on that one.


----------



## msmofet

Congrats Charlie!!



Here you go. Is it big enough?


----------



## jennyema

That's really great!!!!!

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wonderful news, Charlie! Many blessings on the new family and to those little ones to come.


----------



## Cheryl J

Congratulations, Charlie.   Get ready for a whole new phase of life - it's a wonderful ride!


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you. Can't wait for grandchildren.


----------



## CharlieD

Ok, I am getting nervous now. We are traveling to Miami to meet future in-laws. What the heck am I going to talk to them about? These are not my pears. These are people with a lots of money, different society completely. I am a blue color worker, well pretty much, and they are freaking millionaires. Not that there is anything wrong with being reach, good for them. But it is still not helping me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Don't worry, Charlie.  You have plenty of good stories to share, you have been through a lot.


----------



## CharlieD

Eh, they might have just as many, they are also russians, well from Soviet Union. 

And strangely nothing even comes to mind. What do people talk about. If we were equals we'd discuss the wedding and what is involved. But even my son says not to bother, even he almost has no saying in the whole deal.


----------



## blissful

CharlieD said:


> Ok, I am getting nervous now. We are traveling to Miami to meet future in-laws. What the heck am I going to talk to them about? These are not my pears. These are people with a lots of money, different society completely. I am a blue color worker, well pretty much, and they are freaking millionaires. Not that there is anything wrong with being reach, good for them. But it is still not helping me.



What do rich people and everyone else have in common? Food! What they like to eat, what they like to cook. Physical activities, walking, working, sports. Favorite holiday. Good qualities of your grown child. Hopes, dreams.  Where you grew up, your ethnic backgrounds, your favorite child hood memories. Remember, you both put your pants on, one leg at a time! And not religion and politics. Just like here.


----------



## Cheryl J

CharlieD said:


> Eh, they might have just as many, they are also russians, well from Soviet Union.
> 
> And strangely nothing even comes to mind. What do people talk about. If we were equals we'd discuss the wedding and what is involved. But even my son says not to bother, even he almost has no saying in the whole deal.


 
Charlie, you ARE equals in that both families have grown children who want to spend their lives with each other and raise children.  Don't feel like you have to get to know everything about each other in one evening at dinner - just let the conversation take it's course.  I'll bet you are pleasantly surprised.  

Try not to put too much emphasis on who has what amount of money - in the long run it's the future married couple who are pledging their lives to one another, not the in-laws.


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you, thank you. 
Still nervous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess

blissful said:


> What do rich people and everyone else have in common? Food! What they like to eat, what they like to cook....Remember, you both put your pants on, one leg at a time! And not religion and politics. Just like here.


*Charlie*, I think this is a good suggestion. If you can make yourself relax, you'll probably have such a good time you'll forget that you were ever nervous. Hope all works out well for you.


----------



## CharlieD

I hope so 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD

Phew, it went well, I think, I hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## buckytom

They are probably on another website saying the same thing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay, *Charlie*, you survived! Glad to hear it wasn't anywhere near as bad as you feared.


----------



## CharlieD

Weird. I posted a comment yesterday. But it it's not here. 
actually it went well. Thank G-d we have a lot of children they kept us safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------

